# What colours are these mice?



## Dawngalloper (Apr 26, 2019)

What colour do you think these babies are? I know back to grandparents, who were pet store mice. Parents were siblings. Is the first one Blue? I absolutely love his colour. And would love some more of him.

Bub 1. Some photos in natural light, some in flash.










Bub 2.










Mum and Dad.










Grandparents.


----------

